# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  The development of the law of robotics in Russia

## Airicist

Initiator and co-author - Dmitry Grishin

----------


## Airicist

Article "Россия может первой узаконить роботов" (in Russian)
Основатель Grishin Robotics Дмитрий Гришин разработал концепцию закона о робототехнике

by Елизавета Серьгина,  Ксения Болецкая
December 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Роботов предлагают ввести в правовое поле" (in Russian)

by Иван Тихонов
December 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Программа «Демидович. Реальная экономика», выпуск 16.12.2016 (in Russian)

Published on Dec 16, 2016




> Тема: Законы робототехники: внедрение
> Ведущий: Павел Демидович
> Гости:
> - Виталий Недельский, президент НАУРР;
> - Александр Ханин, генеральный директор VisionLabs;
> - Дмитрий Гришин, основатель Grishin Robotics, председатель совета директоров и сооснователь.

----------

